# Track addition



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I finished laying 165 feet of additional track. Wanted to double track a section from the new bridge at the back of layout. Due to twists and turns had to take two pictures to show.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks really good, can I come play?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Anytime. Nevada is a long ways from Oklahoma!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, make sure you thank Holly for the again wonderful pics, the way she captures the scenery of your RR is truly amazing, never get tired of seeing your pics!!!

tom h


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Ron! That is even more deserty than my RR.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this summer I can talk our club into a road trip...How many hours from my house?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

1175 miles but goes fast! You are always welcome.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks about like the bad lands of South Dakota







Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

More like the badass lands of central Nevada.. 

Nice job Ron.. I need to plan a trip..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, 
LOoks good, see you need to have a open house in the spring, LOTS of people want to come out. Have to get two prota potties probably! 

Jerry


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

No way Jerry, just be natural and go behind the bushes with leaves haha. Great job Ron, if you do have an open house I want to bring my choo choos!

-Will


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Ron.  Building up the ground like that must be some work. 


Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry wants his OWN private pott-A'


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymann not too hard when you have a tractor 

Marty Jerry wants to be the towel man. You guys in Neb. Always forget to turn off the lights when done.


----------

